# A3 5-release???



## LP's_VW_2.0 (Feb 7, 2002)

*A3 5-door release???*








Does anyone know when it'll come out???










_Modified by LP's_VW_2.0 at 11:28 PM 3-22-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: A3 5-door release??? (LP's_VW_2.0)*

Possibly before year's end.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A3 5-door release??? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Possibly before year's end.

yeah theres a dealer in miami taking orders and they say its coming in oct-nov. they also say that if they are selling the 2 door will be coming in the late spring early summer as a 2006


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: A3 5-door release??? (fitch)*

man why cant it come sooner!


----------



## Schekin (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: A3 5-door release??? (LP's_VW_2.0)*

IMO the first US A3, as a 5door, will be here in late '04 as a pseudo-allroad version. Look at the success of Subaru's Outback and, more importantly, the GM/Toyota Vibe/Matrix. All small crossover-type vehicles. Audi wants in on the growing market segment. 
3 door will come to US also.
I'll take an A3 allroad, and an S3!


_Modified by Schekin at 1:41 PM 4-3-2004_


----------

